# Worthing, West Sussex - Aquarena Pool Abandoned Images



## jordanExplore (Jul 27, 2016)

*Worthing, West Sussex - Aquarena Pool, now soon to be demolished.​*


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 27, 2016)

I rather like your style of photography, something about the b/w shots that make this rather apocalyptic 

Maybe for some its abit short an sweet, so maybe find some history if necessary, an show more pictures in the future perhaps, just a heads up but I like it good job!


----------



## HughieD (Jul 27, 2016)

What Mockingbird said...


----------



## theartist (Jul 27, 2016)

the dark marks on the pool bottom must be pigieon crap


----------



## krela (Jul 27, 2016)

Welcome and thanks!


----------



## smiler (Jul 27, 2016)

Nicely Done Jorden, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Chopper (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice one Jordan. I was supposed to go here recently but didn't, must make some plans asap.
Cheers for sharing.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 27, 2016)

Not bad, the photography is good yet quite familiar, Thanks for joining and posting.


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 27, 2016)

Decent stuff. I used to swim here as a kid...might have to pay it a visit soon!


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 27, 2016)

I like that, good work


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice one,love the B&W images.


----------



## Missymoo16 (Jul 28, 2016)

I live just round the corner from here may have to check it out soon!


----------



## Urban Legends! (Jul 28, 2016)

I went here tonight, when I got inside I saw what looked like a motion sensor! but it seemed dead to me, but about 2 minutes later, they went off and I ran out..did you have the same trouble ?  lucky I got a few shots though


----------



## zender126 (Jul 30, 2016)

Nice one!
I used to go here when i was a kid, the water always felt cold even though it was indoors!


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 30, 2016)

zender126 said:


> Nice one!
> I used to go here when i was a kid, the water always felt cold even though it was indoors!



Cold, but beat the hell out of the King Alfred! That place was grim!


----------



## zender126 (Jul 31, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Cold, but beat the hell out of the King Alfred! That place was grim!



Still is by all accounts! It did have proper flumes though....

I need to get down to the aquarena for a look


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 10, 2016)

What a huge place. Would love to see more pics!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Misphit (Nov 20, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> What a huge place. Would love to see more pics!



Sorry about the grainy pictures went there late at night.
I've had to spend a little time enhancing the light as my last post was deleted. I hope you can see them a bit better now lol. 

....OK so back in late 2014 a pal and I managed to take a look around in there until we upstairs and set off the alarm and had to leg it straight back out! (The Police got there in less then 2 mins!!)
Getting in was easy as someone had already removed a board from the doors which I'd noticed was missing the day after leaving the Splash Point gym as I walked down the stairs passing the facing window. 
The door has long since been very heavily boarded up with extra reinforcement!

The roof:





The hair dryer:





The shower:





3ft Shallow pool: 





6ft Large pool:


----------



## krela (Nov 20, 2016)

Yeah cameraphones really don't work in the dark, at all. Even enhanced they don't really capture enough to be of any use. Thank you for trying though, and safe exploring.


----------



## smiler (Nov 20, 2016)

Good effort but in low light your gonna struggle with a camera phone, any little compact camera will add to your enjoyment of photographing your explores, Thanks


----------



## Misphit (Nov 20, 2016)

Yeah sorry for the grainy and lacking of pictures, was using my old iPhone 4 but have a better camera now, oh and a torch!


----------



## smiler (Nov 20, 2016)

Misphit said:


> Yeah sorry for the grainy and lacking of pictures, was using my old iPhone 4 but have a better camera now, oh and a torch!



Good pair a boots and you're fully equipped, I look forward to your next Sussex explore, Stay Safe


----------



## PenButNoPencilOD (Feb 16, 2017)

Nice spot just down the road from me I've been in that pool as a kid and jumped into the deep end of the Boards. Thanks for sharing


----------

